# Xfl 1222 vs 1244



## Devzx (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello guys, on the American bass site it shows the dual 2 ohm sub has a sensitivity of 87.8 and the dual 4 to have a rating of 89.6. Why is this? Would there be a noticeable difference between the two in the same box and wattage in the real world?


----------

